# Dubai, germany, scholarship, study



## ehsaanwelcome (Sep 1, 2012)

I have been offered job in Dubai as Software Engineer with a very good salary package
I have also been offered scholarship to commence MS program in Hannover university

I am little confused, can i get German visa from UAE embassy while having Pakistani passport as well as about UAE labour market rules, will they allow me to leave or violate contract and the impact on German visa in case of violating UAE labour market rules


----------

